# Pak for 41 year old male



## Shane_Doyle (Mar 23, 2015)

Afternoon,
Lifted through my 20's into my early 30's and a number of ailments kept me from heavy lifting. I ballooned to 351 two years ago and by counting calories I was able to get down to 239 last year. Back to 260 and been there for months. I still count but with the success I got lazy. My ailments were two shoulders with arthritis  and one was resurfaced last september. No benching or real heavy weights yet and I may never get there at this age.

Been using a gnc vitapak. I'm recommited to counting calories and doing the elipitcal each night and even lifting at my planet fitness.

Which pak is the way to go. I'd like something to help with appetite control but also get me my missing vitamins. Best all around pak for an older guy doing moderate lifts after work with cardio. With my son I have only an hour to workout before I need to pick him up.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Mar 23, 2015)

What is a pak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane_Doyle (Mar 23, 2015)

Pack.....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok still not sure what you are asking....is this something GNC does?  You should get your nutrition from food not a pack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearHead40 (Mar 23, 2015)

I would only buy animal pak vitamins. The arnold series MP vitamin stack looks good too. Why don't you eat a bunch of vegetables or eat a lot of salad and fill yourself up on good food for an appetite suppressant. You will get your vitamins that way too. You are just wasting money on vitamins in my opinion. I would eat a lot of clean food/veg and buy some CLA and ALA for fats and carb management.  Get yourself on some good old fashioned ECA and do your cardio and you are all set.


----------



## Bigofool (Mar 23, 2015)

^^^^^^^ What he said.


----------

